# Elk ribs and a Elk roast and some beans



## salmonclubber (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Today i did some elk ribs in my drum smoker it was great i did the ribs 2-2-1 they got a little over done but they were tender and tasted good the roast i did also got a little on the well done side but it tasted good not to dry i also did a couple of fatty's and some of dutches beans
the roast i rubbed it down with mustard and some of downyonder's rib steak seasoning and on the ribs i rubbed with mustard and downyonder's pulled pork  rub the fatty i stuffed with onion and mozzeralla cheese 
the roast i was gonna pull it at 145 i checked it and the temp was 133 so i figured another 1/2 hour and it would be done well i got busy doing other things and did not get back to it for an hour and a half the temp read 160 it was just a tad over done still tender and nice 
well here are the pics 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0338.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0340.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0341.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0342.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0343.jpg


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like quite a feast


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

Great looking feast...


----------



## alx (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks awesome.Never had elk-my loss.


----------



## bassman (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks great, SC!  

Alex, come on over and I'll fix you up with some elk.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2009)

Man that looks great there salmon. You did a great job. I love elk but we done get much of that here in Fla.


----------



## plj (Sep 24, 2009)

Ahhh, elk, the best meat on earth.  Congrats, & nice smoke.


----------



## alx (Sep 24, 2009)

I am on the way.Be there in a few days.........


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks great Huey. Is there a good elk hunting story behind this, or is it some left over or gifted elk?


----------



## erain (Sep 25, 2009)

looks great huey!!! that elk takes to smoke just fine dont it!!! like it couldnt get better than it already was... great looking smoke!!!


----------



## oneshot (Sep 27, 2009)

That's some great lookin grub there....I love elk!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WARNING !!!!!!!

Here is a video of an elk hunter showing what "NOT" to do....

Don't watch this if you have a weak stomach, it is actual footage!!!!!!!

Elk's Revenge!!!!!!!

(Note: Just realized this video was on another thread, you can see it here. Sorry.)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81997


----------

